# cambios en /etc/conf.d/local   ¿que hacer?

## papu

tras actualizar el openrc (ahora uso 0.6.5) sale esta información la cual no se como tratar

¿qué he de hacer?

 *Quote:*   

> * /etc/conf.d/local.{start,stop} are deprecated.  Please convert
> 
>  * your files to /etc/conf.d/local and delete the files.
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ... [ ok ]
> ...

 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## agdg

Debes hacer exactamente lo que dice, usar etc-update

Si has reiniciado el equipo tras la actualización, y ahora no arranca, deberás iniciar desde otro Linux y hacer un chroot.

----------

## papu

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Debes hacer exactamente lo que dice, usar etc-update
> 
> Si has reiniciado el equipo tras la actualización, y ahora no arranca, deberás iniciar desde otro Linux y hacer un chroot.

 

si, pero entiendo que he de borrar /etc/conf.d/local.start y /etc/conf.d/local.stop y mantener el /etc/conf.d/local solo ¿no?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

El servicio "local" se encarga de lanzar comandos al inicio o al cierre del sistema, mediante los ficheros local.start y local.stop.

La nueva versión del servicio local usa un solo fichero (/etc/conf.d/local) que contiene dos funciones (local_start() y local_stop()). La migración es tan simple como poner todos los comandos de dichos ficheros en la función relevante de /etc/conf.d/local. 

Si jamás has tocado dichos ficheros estarán llenos de lineas comentadas (empiezan con #). En tal caso tan solo bórralos y el mensaje de aviso desaparecerá.

----------

## agdg

No debes hacerlo manualmente. Debes ejecutar etc-update, el cual te mostrará algo similar a:

```
agd-desktop init.d # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/init.d/sshd (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 1

File: /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_sshd

1) Replace original with update

2) Delete update, keeping original as is

3) Interactively merge original with update

4) Show differences again

Please select from the menu above (-1 to ignore this update): 1

Replacing /etc/init.d/sshd with /etc/init.d/._cfg0000_sshd

mv: ¿sobreescribir «/etc/init.d/sshd»? (s/n) s

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

agd-desktop init.d # 
```

A partir de aquí tendrás que revisar los ficheros, uno a uno, y reemplazar los viejos por los nuevos. Ojo, que tendrás que hacer modificaciones en los nuevos para adaptarlos a tu máquina. 

PD: ¿Seguiste la guía de migración?

----------

## papu

 *agdg wrote:*   

> No debes hacerlo manualmente. Debes ejecutar etc-update, el cual te mostrará algo similar a:
> 
> ```
> agd-desktop init.d # etc-update 
> 
> ...

 

hace un año y medio uso openrc ya hice eso hace mucho tiempo yo solo me refiero a este tema, que no me habia fijado supongo y me debe salir cada vez actualizo el openrc.

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> El servicio "local" se encarga de lanzar comandos al inicio o al cierre del sistema, mediante los ficheros local.start y local.stop.
> 
> La nueva versión del servicio local usa un solo fichero (/etc/conf.d/local) que contiene dos funciones (local_start() y local_stop()). La migración es tan simple como poner todos los comandos de dichos ficheros en la función relevante de /etc/conf.d/local. 
> 
> Si jamás has tocado dichos ficheros estarán llenos de lineas comentadas (empiezan con #). En tal caso tan solo bórralos y el mensaje de aviso desaparecerá.

 

si asi es jamás toque esos archivos y estan con #, dentro el nuevo local esta ya el start y el stop.

```
# Here is where you can put anything you need to start

# that there is not an init script for.

local_start() {

        # This is a good place to load any misc programs

        # on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

        # We should always return 0

        return 0

}

local_stop() {

        # This is a good place to unload any misc.

        # programs you started above.

        

        # We should always return 0

        return 0

}

/etc/conf.d/local lines 1-18/18 (END) 
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.start

# This is a good place to load any misc programs

# on startup (use &>/dev/null to hide output)

/etc/conf.d/local.start lines 1-5/5 (END) 
```

```
# /etc/conf.d/local.stop

# This is a good place to unload any misc.

# programs you started above.

# For example, if you are using OSS and have

# "/usr/local/bin/soundon" above, put

# "/usr/local/bin/soundoff" here.

/etc/conf.d/local.stop lines 1-8/8 (END) 
```

borro y listos entonces ¿no?

por cierto ahora que lo pienso, para que sirve este bash para iniciar ¿qué tipo de programas?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes borrarlos sin efectos adversos. 

En dichos ficheros se puede insertar cualquier tipo de comando. En el pasado los he usado alguna vez para iniciar iptables (porque el servicio iptables fallaba, no recuerdo la causa), y algunas personas lo usaban para poner comandos hdparm, en aquellos tiempos en los que la detección del UDMA en el kernel para discos IDE no era muy fiable.

----------

## papu

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Puedes borrarlos sin efectos adversos. 
> 
> En dichos ficheros se puede insertar cualquier tipo de comando. En el pasado los he usado alguna vez para iniciar iptables (porque el servicio iptables fallaba, no recuerdo la causa), y algunas personas lo usaban para poner comandos hdparm, en aquellos tiempos en los que la detección del UDMA en el kernel para discos IDE no era muy fiable.

 

bien gracias.

saludos, adéu.

----------

